# Halo Plex



## georgejohns (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone know about Halo Plex.  This website Supplement Warehouse dot com sells it and they claim that it is a Hdrol clone.  If anyone knows about this stuff, I'd love to hear it.

Thanks


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 27, 2011)

georgejohns said:


> Does anyone know about Halo Plex.  This website Supplement Warehouse dot com sells it and they claim that it is a Hdrol clone.  If anyone knows about this stuff, I'd love to hear it.
> 
> Thanks



There's a few clones of halodrol going around, but the stock on some of them should be running out soon.


----------



## zombul (Jan 27, 2011)

Could you post a link or the formula? If so I could tell you if its a legit HALO clone.


----------



## zombul (Jan 27, 2011)

Haha sorry you did post the location so I went and checked it out. It is an H Drol clone indeed.


----------



## GNC Rep (Jan 27, 2011)

that is not fda approved sir


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jan 27, 2011)

GNC Rep said:


> that is not fda approved sir


 
i don't think most stuff in GNC is Fda approved. mate


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 28, 2011)

GNC Rep said:


> that is not fda approved sir



I think body building dot com is where you belong.


----------



## georgejohns (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks y'all.  I think I might try it out.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 31, 2011)

I dont believe any dietary supplement i've come accross is FDA approved, wrong industry bud. As for supplement warehouse, they got some good stuff although they're shipping for 1 item is like $11+ so u better buy in large quantities 


GNC Rep said:


> that is not fda approved sir


----------



## GMO (Jan 31, 2011)

GNC Rep said:


> that is not fda approved sir



Neither is any of your overpriced s**t.  You just got negged, BIOTCH!!!


----------



## GNC Rep (Feb 2, 2011)

GMO said:


> Neither is any of your overpriced s**t. You just got negged, BIOTCH!!!


 
get a gold card buddy no free creatine samples for you


----------

